# Raccoons



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

Raccoons dug under my footing and got in my carawl space. Will they come back next winter ? How do I keep them from returning and trying to get back in ? Help !
rf


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

usually a .22 or 20 gauge prevents them from coming back again just liek that red squirell yesterday, lol, he musta rolled bout 15 yards after those 20 gauge bb's hit him


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

fill the hole?


----------



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

I filled the hole but I'm afraid they will come back and re-dig.


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Throw some moth balls around in the crawl space. Don't know what it is but we have used them on a couple houses that had ***** get in the attic, worked like a charm. Within a couple days the ma **** would move out, litter and all.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe bury some chicken wire along the footing.


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

Heard fox urine/cotton ball in a small container 35mm film works for all varmints. Rabbits,*****,possums and skunks eating your plants/flowers,trash, or just staying around the house.Scares them off I havn`t tried it but heard it works.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

krause said:


> Heard fox urine/cotton ball in a small container 35mm film works for all varmints. Rabbits,*****,possums and skunks eating your plants/flowers,trash, or just staying around the house.Scares them off I havn`t tried it but heard it works.


Don't bet your paycheck on that ... you'll loose. In my short time trapping, I have caught plenty of **** & possums in fox sets ... some with gland lure and fox urine and some with urine only. Also caught a skunk on a post set (small stump with fox urine sprayed on it).


----------



## rfrf (Mar 6, 2008)

I appreciate everyone input, do they come back to nest in the same place each fall ?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't be surprised if you find a **** and her babies in there right now.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

You need a Jack Russell Terrier.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

My neighbor used live traps and caught everything from skunks to possums. Baited with fruit. After caught just cover with a tarp or blanket,(carefully) move to shady area and let it settle down for a couple hours. Then he took them to wooded area several miles away and released it. Caught a whole family of skunks over several days. Didn't even get sprayed. I watched,from a distance of course. I borrowed the trap a couple of times and C&R possum. It works. What YOU do with them after caught is entirely up to you.  :corkysm55


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I have moved who families of ***** over the last few years. There was a stretch where I had one every night for about a week. I would take them several miles away and think they found there way back!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

From the DNR rule book..... 
________________________________________
It is illegal to:

Transport or possess live game taken from the wild, except under a rehabilitation permit or as specified in a Wildlife Damage Investigation and Control Permit.

Raccoon may be hunted or trapped on private property by a property owner or designee at any time if they are doing or about to do damage on private property. A license or written permit is not needed.


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Kevin_D said:


> My neighbor used live traps and caught everything from skunks to possums. Baited with fruit. After caught just cover with a tarp or blanket,(carefully) move to shady area and let it settle down for a couple hours. Then he took them to wooded area several miles away and released it. Caught a whole family of skunks over several days. Didn't even get sprayed. I watched,from a distance of course. I borrowed the trap a couple of times and C&R possum. It works. What YOU do with them after caught is entirely up to you.  :corkysm55


 
These were on our property. Why would we catch them in the wild and carry them a few miles away and release them.

Offering some advice and get arrested!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Kevin_D said:


> These were on our property. Why would we catch them in the wild and carry them a few miles away and release them.
> 
> Offering some advice and get arrested!


If you are referring to my post, I just put it there for information. I relocated a Raccoon a few years back and found out what I did was illegal so I was merely passing on info for those that might not be aware of the law.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I have moved who families of ***** over the last few years. There was a stretch where I had one every night for about a week. I would take them several miles away and think they found there way back!


 

Folks, people in the country do not want any more ***** out there than they already have all you do when you relacate them is cause problems for others. Get rid of them permanently.

Ganzer


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I live in the country, I moved them deeper in the country, very deep.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

For all who are transporting there *****,skunks,opossums,chipmunks,etc. Thank you very much for transporting your diseased animal and killing off the rest of the local animals.

I own a wildlife control business and the DNR don't like transporting of live animals period.

So do everyone a favor euthanize.

Dave


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

The township in which this happened it is illegal to discharge a firearm in. To pay someone to take care of something as simple as this is out of the question. If fur prices were up I would have had an alternitive, I would have taken it to a trapper and let them deal with it. But then again, I would have to transport it! More laws= more sin. ONLY IN AMERICA. SSHHEESSEE.:help:


----------

